# Positive Thoughts for Frannie



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Please send positive thoughts to my Frannie-on Monday I took a urine sample into the vet's office to be checked for crystals-they called me Tues to let me know that there were no crystals in the urine but there were red blood cells. Since there were no white blood cells the dr does not think she has an infection. He is doing an x-ray tomorrow to rule out stones.

As most of you know Frannie came into HRI last year as a Owner Turn In with a grade three heart murmur and recurring bladder stones-she is on a special dog food and a pill each day to control the crystals. 

I just don't want to get the dx of stones-her heart murmur is now a high grade three-low grade four so any surgery will be scary for both of us. I just want it to be something else causing the blood cells to be in the urine-something we can treat with meds. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I'm hoping for the best for Miss Paige!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh poor Ms Frannie, our thoughts and prayers are with you and lots of licks from Baloo. Keep us posted, I sure hope it is an easy fix, poor little girl


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You and Frannie are in my thoughts and prayers. I also hope this is something a few meds will fix. Please keep us posted and give her a belly rub from me.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:angel:
good thoughts for Frannie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are sending very positive vibs and thoughts your way. Frannie has gone through enough.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sending Karma your way. And healing thoughts to Frannie.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This is so sad. There are 'good' breeders out there that know they're breeding dogs with heart problems or are carrying the gene for it and somehow don't give a rat's behind about the sorrow they put people and the dog through.
We're sending our very best thoughts to both you and Frannie


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, Pat, I am so sorry to hear of this extra worry.

Do you know what kind of stones that she gets? I spent some time on the yahoo group k9kidneydiet and they dealt alot with crystals and stones.

Generally speaking, struvite stones are from infections and responsive antibiotics must be given, whereas oxalate stones are caused from a hereditary defect in the ability to digest/process oxalate in foods. Many dogs come to this group who have had multiple surgeries and they find that the prescription foods given for this do not work. If it is oxalate, then they have a very special diet that you home prepare that you can follow - it is called FuzzerFood and if you join, you will find that in the files. They also give special supplements ONLY while trying to remove exisiting stones (then go off the supplements when the dog is back to normal), I am not trying to raise your hopes, but if it is an oxalate stone, then you **might** be able to dissolve it with this special diet and not do surgery. The problem is that you have to watch carefully until you know it is dissolved (I suppose occasional monitoring by xrays) and make sure the stone doesn't fall down into a tube and block the opening - then it would be an emergency surgery. I remember cases on their lists where they were able to avoid surgery by following this diet. If this is the situation, then the diet has to be followed for life. I re-state that a number of people tried giving the prescription food, only to have re-occurrences of the stones, but apparently had success on this diet. 

I just mention this just in case it is an oxalate stone and if so, you might have other options than surgery. Of course, every case is individualized and would depend perhaps on the size of the stone, it's location, current pain, etc. But, I wanted you to know just in case so you could learn more before talking with the vet, especially considering her heart issues.

BUT, I am hoping all this is a big fat false alarm! Sending my well-wishes.

Lynn


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Frannie. I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Positive thoughts here for Miss Frannie! I'm hoping what you're hoping...for some other cause.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sending our best thoughts to you and Frannie.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: and good health vibes:hug:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I hope Frannie is feeling better. FYI, I unfortunately know a fair amount about heart murmurs in dogs because Abby (my Cavalier) has had a heart murmur since she was just over two. Cav's, sadly, are prone to heart problems. If you ever want to PM me, please feel free -- I have info about the various meds that are out there, and some of the most recent ones are extremely good. Jane


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sending Ms Frannie well wishes.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

You got it Pat, sending good thoughts and prayers your way. Give Fannie a little more love from Auntie Kathy too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Pat, sending good thoughts and prayers to Miss Frannie!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Good thoughts and my prayers for you and Frannie!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Praying for you and Frannie. :angel: I know how scary a heart murmur can be. My Jammies was born with one and we found out when she was 8 weeks old, but I was so in love with her by then that I still wanted her. We got her from a good breeder who was as shocked as we were about the heart murmur. Please keep us posted!*


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

How's Frannie doing? We're sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

(((((((((Frannie and Pat))))))))) I'm hoping for good results for little Frannie. Pls. keep us posted!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

tabby2 said:


> I hope Frannie is feeling better. FYI, I unfortunately know a fair amount about heart murmurs in dogs because Abby (my Cavalier) has had a heart murmur since she was just over two. Cav's, sadly, are prone to heart problems. If you ever want to PM me, please feel free -- I have info about the various meds that are out there, and some of the most recent ones are extremely good. Jane


We're going to see a lot more heart murmurs in our breed unfortunately. There are respected breeders that choose to ignore the fact that they are breeding dogs with mitral valve and murmurs and also breeding the offspring of the parents throwing the heart problems. It makes me so sad to see  If they continue it, we're going to be in the same boat as the Cavaliers.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hoping all will be well with Frannie.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope Frannie is ok!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts your way Pat and Frannie. Can't wait to see that cute little red head at National this year.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

THANK YOU Everyone-the positive Thoughts and well wishes were just wanted we needed. The vet's office called to tell me there are no stones in the bladder-and no crystals-so that means she has been crystal & stone free for a year.

I will always have to have her checked every three-six months to make sure there is nothing forming-but that sure bets a surgery.

Hugs to everyone
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Good news!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yay Frannie! :clap2: So glad to hear the great news!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome!!! Great news, Pat!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah Frannie, such good news!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great news for Ms Frannie, thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Great news.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Such good news, Pat! I'm happy to see that Frannie won't need surgery.


----------

